Ask HN: How many of us are just sitting on a mostly ready startup and why? - dested
======
staticautomatic
Product operational and has generated some money (I'd guess 6 figures but over
a period of years) but I'm not a strong enough developer to continue
maintaining and building it out myself and don't have enough money to keep a
developer on tap (e.g. to deal with emergencies). Without people at the ready
it's too risky for me to keep selling it because it has a high stakes use
case.

~~~
PixelPaul
What’s the product if you don’t mind sharing?

